# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Varex - Commission

## GreatWhiteNorth

Greeting fellow Cartographers!

A recent commission for a private Dungeons and Dragons campaign. The client wanted an artistic piece that would print well as a gift to their DM to commemorate the end of a multi-year campaign.


©Zach Bodenner, 2019

----------


## Amanda91

I like how it looks

----------


## Domino44

A beautiful professional map, nicely done!

----------


## Voolf

Very nice map Zach.

----------


## Kellerica

Beautiful penmanship and lovely muted colors. The mountains in particular look stunning. Nice job! The only thing I'm not sold on is how the land and the lines surrounding them go over the border at certain points. It's not always a bad idea, but here the result looks a bit too busy for my taste.

Always nice to see your work!

----------


## MistyBeee

I'm totally convinced with your subtle colors there, North. Good job  :Smile:

----------

